# R32 front crash bar wanted



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey guys anyone have a R32gtr front crash bar for sale? Preferably a N1 but will take a standard one also.
Thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Can buy these new still if you really stuck


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah have found them new. Ideally after a cheap used one as in not sure if I'm going to run the gtr bumper or my aftermarket one yet haha.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Have you seen how much the front crash bar goes for used these days?


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

4wdnoob said:


> Have you seen how much the front crash bar goes for used these days?


I would hope not as much as a new one lol 😂


----------

